# FA Sexual Cover Up/BBW



## superodalisque (Jul 8, 2009)

FA Sexual Cover Up? 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this thread was moved to the FA forum, and since we don't want to overtake FAs in thier discussion in thier own forum i was thinking that BBWs who don't want to over post in there could add thier opinions here. for people who don't know this is the same question posed in the other thread. it will be interesting to see how these threads are different or similar ,and maybe in the future we can join them. thank you in advance for what i'm sure will be an interesting and helpful discussion.


i was curious. i been having a discussion with some people. do you think its a dirty little secret that a lot of FAs are not as sexual as people are led to believe? is there a cover up going on here? when i say sexual i dont mean rubbing your rolls or belly sexual but plain old get down sexual? i'm a little surprised at the responses that i got on a poll i did recently about the quality of FA sex since i know a lot of girls who've told me that some guys don't seem to be all that interested in pleasing them but more interested in cuddling, a squash and maybe getting off on thier rolls. is that true? i also know a lot of FAs who've basically told me that thier sexual focus is not intercourse etc... but when i did the poll the responses i got mainly spoke of how great the sex was. am i missing something? or is that what is happening and women are ok with that? or are women disatisfied and are too nice to say because they don't want to hurt anyone's feelings?


----------



## olwen (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd like to think the responses were honest. Maybe the problem for women who aren't getting what they want is simply lack of communication on both parts. I just know from my own personal experience FAs tend to be more enthusiastic about being with you than with say, someone who's never been with a fat woman and is just curious. The FAs I've been with have wanted to do EVERYTHING, not just love on my fat bits. They were just as interested in penetration as anything else. Plus in my case, there is a BDSM aspect that isn't directly sexual anyway. If I got more penetration or oral than the BDSM stuff I wouldn't be happy AT ALL. There are times too when I prefer the BDSM to vanilla stuff. Sex doesn't have to be all about teh penetration.

So I think our expectations from men come into play here too. If a woman expects something and doesn't get it, she needs to speak up. If she's getting too much of one thing and not enough of another she needs to speak up. I don't think there's a cover up or that we are trying to not offend, I think sometimes women just don't know how to say what they want since we are taught we aren't supposed to want much sexually, and I mean this about all women, not just the fat ones. I'm sure there are thin women who've been with men who either weren't interested in pleasing them or didn't know how. So this is not an issue that is exclusive to fat people and FAs.


----------

